# Thread Picture in Picture .....



## BellaWyn (Jun 14, 2017)

Has there been an update or have I just not been paying attention with the picture-in-picture action on the thead listings?  Just noticed this and am wondering if I've just been slow to notice, has this been feature for awhile now and what's it for the first place?

None of these are critical questions.  Noticed it and needed to do a sanity check.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jun 14, 2017)

It started appearing after the update to the new bbs software...or at least that's when I noticed it.  Your avatar appears when you've made a comment in the thread.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## BellaWyn (Jun 14, 2017)

Thanks.  GTK.  Clearly, just me not paying attention.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 14, 2017)

The originator of the thread's avatar is shown as the bigger picture, then if you post to the thread, your avatar is superimposed over the originator's. There's also a little green tab at the upper left corner to show when that person is signed on to TUG.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 14, 2017)

Existing thread: http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/avatar-change.253754/


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jun 14, 2017)

I might add that I think it's a very cool feature!


----------

